# JFrame in den Vordergrund holen



## Monsterbacke (8. Sep 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich über den Startbildschirm eines JAVA-Programms, der ein JFrame ist, ein weiteren JFrame öffne, dann ist dieser immer hinter dem Startbildschirm. Er soll aber davor erscheinen. Mit dem Befehl setAlwaysOnTop habe ich es bereits geschafft den JFrame in den Vordergrund zu ziehen, allerdings ist das Fenster dann nicht ausgewählt. Wie kann ich es schaffen, dass das Fenster sowohl ausgewählt ist als auch im Vordergrund steht?


----------



## Monsterbacke (8. Sep 2010)

OK, es hat sich schon erledigt. Ich habe einfach die Methode setVisible() in der falschen Reihenfolge verwendet.


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Sep 2010)

Moin,



Monsterbacke hat gesagt.:


> OK, es hat sich schon erledigt. Ich habe einfach die Methode setVisible() in der falschen Reihenfolge verwendet



na fein ... im Zweifel gibt es auch noch die Befehle "toFront()" und "allwaysOnTop()" 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

